# Buff hunt in Aus



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

The figures look fine. A friend of mine used my bow to hunt a Buff last year. He comfortably got full penetration with very similar figures.


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

Bushkey said:


> The figures look fine. A friend of mine used my bow to hunt a Buff last year. He comfortably got full penetration with very similar figures.


Great, thanks Bushkey


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

I admire you guys for having the B_lls to pull a bow against a buff.I'd prefer to run in the opposite direction without him behind me.:77:

Cheers


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

Was just reading up on the Aus Water Buff ... they actaully grow slightly larger than the cape buff ... monsters of over 1000kg's has been measured ... it seems the general rule is 800-900kg's ... must admit I am somehwat nervous as my guide told me the last one he arrowed was at 3 meters ... I told him I am not really interested in getting that close ... I simply do not have enough spare underpants ... he reckons on average they arrow them around 10-15 meters ... pic - the one he got at 3 meters ... inititally I thought maybe they are not agressive ... how wrong could I be ... ask Beendare on this forum ... they went hunting and it turned very bad ... nearly got killed and had to heli his hunting partner into hospital and then back the the US where it took looong time to recover ... I assure you I am not at ease ... have another month to go and already nervous ... hunting in Aus is different than SA ... this is still true walk and stalk on never ending land with no verhicles in the immediate facinity


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

The keyword here is Buffalo. There is no such thing as a calm Buffalo, if you are going to poke it, it is going to wanna poke back. What goes around comes around when you hunt Buff. And there is not much difference between 3 and 15 meters for a angry wounded Buff, doesn't matter how you look at this, you are not fast enough. Hope I comforted you somewhat:shade:.


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

Bushkey said:


> The keyword here is Buffalo. There is no such thing as a calm Buffalo, if you are going to poke it, it is going to wanna poke back. What goes around comes around when you hunt Buff. And there is not much difference between 3 and 15 meters for a angry wounded Buff, doesn't matter how you look at this, you are not fast enough. Hope I comforted you somewhat:shade:.


Thanks for the comfort ... my maag maak alreeds draaie  ... I'll just make sure there's a tree to climb very close ... just hope I do not get tooooo much bokkoors ... "knie-koppe wat wil jellie raak" kinda thing


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

EugeneB said:


> Thanks for the comfort ... my maag maak alreeds draaie  ... I'll just make sure there's a tree to climb very close ... just hope I do not get tooooo much bokkoors ... "knie-koppe wat wil jellie raak" kinda thing


EugeneB,

Better as a tree is a good backup shooter !!!
The Buff is faster by you as you can climb up, except you have Baboon blood in you blood vessel:wink:


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> EugeneB,
> 
> Better as a tree is a good backup shooter !!!
> The Buff is faster by you as you can climb up, except you have Baboon blood in you blood vessel:wink:


Yes,you can climb up but the Buff can shake you out the tree or snap it like a twigI don't wan't to know what 'gemors' it will b then.


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> EugeneB,
> 
> Better as a tree is a good backup shooter !!!
> The Buff is faster by you as you can climb up, except you have Baboon blood in you blood vessel:wink:


I agree with the backup shooter ... my 1st choice ... however it seems my guide and his mate will be taking their bows as backup ... hmmm think I left the baboons behind when I left SA :zip: ... but when in need and to save my skin I'll climb that tree like no baboon can!

(the guide is not a professional hunter/guide ... he and his mate are doing it in their spare time as a hobby ... they do not normally guide people and he is doing me a favour)


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

NGONYAMA said:


> Yes,you can climb up but the Buff can shake you out the tree or snap it like a twigI don't wan't to know what 'gemors' it will b then.


Sorry, I forgot to mention a VERY BIG tree ... but I agree it would be a mess, due to me *****ting myself :embara:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

EugeneB said:


> .... however it seems my guide and his mate will be taking their bows as backup ....


 Is there no .375's, 458's, 404's or 416'es available in Oz. You are going to need something more substantial than a bow for backup.

Please, carefully consider what I am saying.


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

Bushkey said:


> Is there no .375's, 458's, 404's or 416'es available in Oz. You are going to need something more substantial than a bow for backup.
> 
> Please, carefully consider what I am saying.


All the calibers available in SA you find in Oz ... and I agree with your comment ... hence my nervousness. I am sure we'll sort this before the hunt.


----------



## Kiwi Werns (May 8, 2010)

I wait with abated breath for the hunt report! Post photos mate.. and I don't mean hospital ones!


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

Kiwi Werns said:


> I wait with abated breath for the hunt report! Post photos mate.. and I don't mean hospital ones!


Hi Kiwi,

Will do ... the hunt takes place 13-15 July ... if all goes well and being my 1st buff, I will have LOTS of pics and hopefully a story to tell


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

hmmm ... canceled my hunt ... not comfortable ... will look for another


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

What a shame.Was looking forward to the outcome and the photo's.Better luck next time.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

EugeneB said:


> hmmm ... canceled my hunt ... not comfortable ... will look for another


That is a pity. I know you where looking forward to this hunt.


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

Bushkey said:


> That is a pity. I know you where looking forward to this hunt.


Yes, it was a hard decision to make ... sent you a PM


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

EugeneB said:


> hmmm ... canceled my hunt ... not comfortable ... will look for another


What a pity Eugene, I hope for you that this hunt will turn to a good end and you dream bubbles not burst.


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> What a pity Eugene, I hope for you that this hunt will turn to a good end and you dream bubbles not burst.


Dankie Karoo


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My plan is to hunt next year a Cape Buffalo Cow, but as I can see, a lot of things can happen in the meantime.


----------

